# absoloutly gutted



## leoniebabey

she said it looks like a boy
and i can't even say oh it's ok he's healthy because i have to be re-scanned by the consultant to check the lung and heart are okay 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I'm very sorry hun, I hope the re-scan goes well but I'm sorry you're disappointed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby321

leoniebaby, I hope everything is ok at the re-scan, will be thinking of you x


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks ladies, i'm warming to the boy idea a bit now but had a shitty day and still not in the mood to look at boys stuff or think about boys names x


----------



## geordiemammy

im currently expecting my 5th child i keep telling my self its a boy so hopefully i wont be gutted when they tell me on the scan that im expecting my 5th boy even though i know i will be devastated this is my last try for a girl i hope your re scan goes well though and you never know they might have got it wrong my cousin was told she was having a boy then they said it was a girl so she changed all she had bought for girls thing then she had another scan and it was a boy lol so ya never know


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hoping the re scan goes well hun x


----------



## skunkpixie

Good luck with the re-scan. xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Good luck, hope all is well with your little man :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Hoping the rescan goes ok lovely :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

good luck hun xxx


----------



## Lubbird

Oh Leonie i'm sorry :hugs: Hoping your rescan goes well x


----------



## Baby321

Leonie, how did your re-scan go? It was today, wasn't it? hope it went well, thinking of you x


----------



## Jezzabelle

hope all went well...once u start boy shopping ull be excited xxx


----------



## Soccergurl3

Good Luck with the Re-Scan :)


----------



## Baby321

Where are you Leonie? hope everything is ok x


----------

